# Tiny white bugs?



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi all - please forgive the spelling errors. My keyboard got drenched during a water change! The "n" and "b" and "space" keys are gone.

2 days ago I rescaped my 20. My snail also died about 3 days ago. Tonight I've noticed lots of tiny white bug things in the tank, mostly in or hovering above the med. gravel substrate. They are *much* smaller than my platy fry (need mag. glass to see clearly) and seem to crawl on the gravel. My platies seem to be constantly searching for and picking at them.

From this info does anyone have an idea what these things are?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

They sound like Freshwater limpets_(Ancylidae) 
(Ferrissia sp)_ or copepods. Don't worry much. They are harmless and make great fry and fish food. Sometimes they like to sit on the glass, and seem to do nothing.

Can get a little unslightly, so a credit card against the glass will squish them good.

-John N.


----------



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow cool! (although some of my youngr fish seem obsessed with them, but no other worries). Narrowed down positive ID to copeods. Thanks!

me -> now with no zxcvbnm, space, or f5 keys :/


----------

